# Best molds for beginners



## firecattx (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi! My teenage daughter would like to learn how to make soap. She milks our goats and loves all things crafty/homemade  I would like to purchase the needed supplies but don't want to spend a fortune not knowing if this is something she will enjoy or not. So, what would the best molds be that are on the cheaper side yet still effective? Also, for those of you that wear masks, what kind do you use? She is an older teen but I still want to take every precaution :biggrin


----------



## Fly to the Moon (Sep 11, 2010)

I've made 20+ little batches, and I'm still using a cell phone box lined with parchment paper as a little 4-bar slab mold. Everyone seems to recommend freezer paper rather than parchment for lining, but I haven't found any, and the parchment works fine. I'd recommend starting with anything you have around that can be used as a mold, rather than going out and buying one right away. If she soaps enough that lining is getting tedious for her, then it's probably safe to invest in some real molds.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, like Ann Marie said, you can use any box-type thing or pans or anything, you just need to line them. I like the silicone molds at Wholesale Supplies Plus. You can get a mold for about $15. No oiling, no lining, nothing. Soap pops right out.


----------



## newbie nubian (Feb 7, 2009)

I have used the cardboard top and bottom to an old greeting card box for over a year. I use plastic wrap to line them. This makes 8 bars. I have a little leftover and I pour it in to plastic "Crystal Light" containers (the Walmart knockoff, they are cylinders). I don't line them. When I'm ready to remove the soap I put the mold in the freezer for about 30 minutes and then the soap slides right out. I cut this in to "trial size" bars. Don't buy molds, you can use anything in your house. Frankly, to start with, you should only have to purchase a few oils and some lye. Very inexpensive hobby to get started with. Sara.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

I agree not to spend money on a mold and use it for your oils and lye instead. A plastic shoe box, tupperware container, etc. etc.  For our first sample batches we used old Tupperware celery crisper, worked great. Now we have a bigger mold that can make up to 36 bars.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I have seen people use individual apple sauce cups for little molds and they make cute little bars. Yogurt cartons work as well. 

Good luck!


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Any plastic container that is top rack dishwasher safe or any soda flat or shoe box if you line them. My favorite 1 lb soap mold is the cardboard bottom of a Velveeta box  it make 7 small bars, about 3 oz each. I just line it with freezer paper. Silicone mini loaf pans are good, or a silicone 8" baking pan. Have fun!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Use the Walmart recipe up in the stickies. Many of those oils you already have. Most of us who sell soap make some version of this recipe. It is very nice.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

WSP has their silicone loaf molds on sale right now- $8-12 (I think) including shipping.


----------

